# Wolfsburg,Braunschweig,Helmstedt und umgebung gesucht!



## locals (16. April 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich wollte mal fragen ob es hier Biker gibt aus Wolfsburg,Braunschweig,Helmstedt oder Umgebung für touren durch den Harz, Deister oder so. Habe vor langer zeit gefahren und würde gern wieder mit dem Biken anfangen. Bin 30 Jahre und komme aus Wolfsburg.

mfg Steffen


----------



## iceberry (17. April 2013)

Ja, die gibt es. Schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=586840&page=4

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=504303&page=56

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575345&page=2

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490221&page=397&highlight=Deister

oder alternativ über die SuFu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

